# COPD....Advice?



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2014)

Any of our members, I hope not, suffer from COPD?  And if you do, do you have any advice or tips you use to help with your breathing. I use Symbicort twice a day and a nebulizer up to four times a day, although usually I use it twice a day.
Allergies down here this year have been rough and this doesn't help much. Getting real hard to do any physical activities for any length of time. Always open for suggestions and not afraid to try new ideas. Pappy


----------



## Ina (Apr 15, 2014)

Pappy, I've had COPD, for over 15 years, and I started taking Symblcort, (a daily inhaler), about two years ago, but only because the VA sends it to my husband every month for $8.00. We can't afford the $279.00 it would cost me. I also take Proventil, ( a rescue inhaler), as my emergency inhaler, (cost $79.00), which I've taken for about 15 years.
The thing I've learned, is to not take them as often as was I told to. Your lungs need to function as much as they can on their own, or I find that I loose capacity. COPD makes it hard enough to breath, but you can get so used to taking the inhalers that your lungs don't even try to function on their own.
So without being able to exercise, I make my lungs work a little more by not depending tatolly on the meds.
I hope this helps. :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't have COPD Pappy, but here are some natural treatments that I would consider if I did.  Of course, you should check with your doc first before using any supplements.  Some doctors are will approve the use of vitamins/supplements if they have any knowledge of them.  Hope this helps.

Information on COPD and treatments...http://www.lef.org/protocols/respiratory/copd_01.htm

The supplement NAC for COPD...
http://naturalmedicinejournal.com/journal/2013-12/high-dose-nac-improves-small-airway-function-copd/

(NAC available at Swanson Vitamins...http://www.swansonvitamins.com/n-acetyl-cysteine-nac)


The supplement Serrapeptase for COPD...

http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=27580&highlight=COPD
http://www.serrapeptase.info/
http://www.serrapeptase.org/

(Just one brand of Serrapeptase available at Swanson Vitamins...http://www.swansonvitamins.com/doctors-best-best-high-potency-serrapeptase-90-veg-caps)


----------



## HarryHippy (Apr 15, 2014)

I have COPD but am  not as advanced as you good folks across the pond.  I am trying out an inhaler  different in concept from the nebuliser previously used. but I regret on one hand, not being able to advise; and on the other hand am grateful that I am not in the same position(as you).


----------



## Casper (Apr 15, 2014)

_*My best friend was a smoker for 40+ years and developed Emphysema.... for approx 4 years she's been at home
on oxygen 24/7. She was originally using the puffers but got to the stage where they weren't helping her at all
so the oxygen was the only answer.
I must add that she was warned many many years ago by her GP that she had the start of Emphysema but she
foolishly ignored his suggestion of giving up the smokes. Years later she eventually got to the stage where she 
had to admit that she needed to give them up and her GP gave her a script for tablets to stop the craving. 
They worked and she stopped and never craved a smoke after that......all too late, I'm afraid.:aargh:*_


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2014)

I retired from work because of emphysema related COPD. I started out using a puffer four times a day, a mixture of albuterol and something, I don't remember. I felt like I was barely making it from two puff to the next. I was put on Tiotropium (Spiriva)18mcgb, one puff and two puffs daily of symbicort. I know it doesn't help everybody but it helped me tremendously, more than anything else I had taken in a bunch of years. I've been on this medication for about five years and 24/7 oxygen longer than that l  I've got a little two bit blog I sometime talk about my copd or new things I learn about that may help somebody or help me. 

Right now I've been fighting off a cold for a week and a lung infection for ten days or so. I've had pulmonary rehabilitation, four months of it. During this rehabilitation period I bought a harmonica and started learning to play it. but it helped strengthen my diaphragm and i thought stretching my lungs might help get rid of a bit of the carbon dioxide that fills our lungs so we can't get enough air. When I'm up to it., which is most of the time, the first thing I do when I get up is go in my office, shut my door and play my harmonica for about 15 minutes. I try to play at least thirty minutes a day. I feel it help me.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you Drifter and all you good folks for the advice. I now use Symbicort twice a day and use a nebulizer a couple times a day. I really don't think they are helping all that much. I will suggest Spirva to my doctor next week at my appointment. I too dread colds as they always go to my chest and I usually end up taking an antibiotic. 
I have googled COPD a few times and will read the blog you sent, Drifter.


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2014)

Pappy, in my case, the VA adviced me to get a civilian doctor so someone ccwould be available to ne on weekends. My daughter who is a nurse recommended a young doctor who had been a respitory theropist before before becoming a doctor. I liked him and stargted right off and he told 'me pharmlicuitical reps gave s him athis medicine, spiriva but he had no older pataients with which to try this medicine. He gave me a month's supply (at that time Spiriva was selling for $119.00 at Walmart, and up $126.oo atw other pharmacies. VA didn't use Spiriva at that time. It helped me but a short time later, in a Rehab class another man was using it and he didn't think it did all that much for him. So like any other medicine, it may or may not help everyone, but I was on it for 21 days before the VA tested me again and had a 25% improvement in my FEV-1 tests.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2014)

Good advice.....Thanks again. Pappy


----------



## nojmit (Apr 20, 2014)

My Dr. prescribed a new Bronchial Dialator called Tudorza, and I can go for days without really needing to use an Albuterol puffer, it tastes really nasty though, kind of like Quinine.

   I have tried Advair, Symbicort, Spiriva, and others that I have forgotten but one called Dulera seems to work the best as far as the long term  CorticoSteroids go. 


  I have found that taking guaifenesin, which is the generic name for Mucinex, helps quite a bit also, even if I'm not feeling especially congested. I take one 12 hour tab at bedtime and that helps with the wheezes and chest tightness so that I can usually get a full nights sleep.


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2014)

One of the best things a COPD patient can do for him or herself is to slow down. Do things slowly.Most o0f us have gone through our workaday lives in a hurry to get things done, both at work and at home. When you have COPD and you rush, you increase your apnea or shortness of breath. Rushing is your enemy. Rushing causing you to spend more time in a recovery mode. Slow down and you'll breathe better.

From personal experience and the National Heart,Lungs and Blood Institute
https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/health-topics/topics/copd/livingwith.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2016)

Sorry for bringing this to the top..Monday I found out I have COPD Emphysema..

Now to try to quit the smokes after 60 years!!!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2016)

I am sorry to hear that Ken. Re quitting smoking, it's hard, but you can do it. See if you are able to take the quitting smoking meds, champix is the name of the one I tried. It cut the cravings, but I developed emotional difficulties while taking it. It worked very well for a friend of mine however. He had been smoking for over fifty years.   I quit cold turkey six years ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I am sorry to hear that Ken. Re quitting smoking, it's hard, but you can do it. See if you are able to take the quitting smoking meds, champix is the name of the one I tried. It cut the cravings, but I developed emotional difficulties while taking it. It worked very well for a friend of mine however. He had been smoking for over fifty years.   I quit cold turkey six years ago.


Thanks..

I am deathly afraid of the side affects of these meds!!  The doctor did not suggest any of the meds..

My wife and I are working together to fight this..I will probably try some of the over the counter methods to combat the withdrawal!!


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2016)

I don't blame you being afraid of the side effects. I felt almost suicidal after a while. For some, patches and Nicolette gum work well to minimise withdrawal. The first six weeks are the worst. After that it becomes easier. So pleased you have your wife's support.


----------



## mitchezz (May 27, 2016)

10 1/2 years smoke free for me Ken. I tried the patches and the chewing gum but my last and final attempt was cold turkey. The physical cravings go after a few days but the battle is with the mental cravings. Try to avoid triggers.........for me it was sitting out on the back deck with a coffee and a ciggie. Go to bed a little earlier and spend as much time as you can in non smoking areas and avoid smokers. Now I hate the smell of cigarettes. Good Luck.


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2016)

Good luck, Ken. It's not easy but if I can quit smoking, you can. I lived for that first cig in the morning. Quit in 99, but not soon enough. Getting very short of breath. Am overweight because it's hard to get up and go. Need to lose a few pounds so am watching what I eat. 
As soon as the next craving comes, Ken. Get up and do something to take your mind off that cig. A motivation for me was telling myself, look at all the money I will be saving.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 27, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Sorry for bringing this to the top..Monday I found out I have COPD Emphysema..
> 
> Now to try to quit the smokes after 60 years!!!!!!!



Sorry to hear that Ken....hugs.  It's not easy, but not impossible, just think positively about it and you can do it cold turkey.  Chew gum, suck on hard candies, take daily health walks.  Much of it is habit, physical habits we get ourselves into day after day.  There's really no habit that can't be broken, you just have to be in a positive state of mind.  With a loving wife and family, that will be a big help to get this thing done.  You're a strong man Ken, you can and definitely should do it.  Good luck.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...Mature-Adults?highlight=smoking+mature+adults


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2016)

Thank you all....It is a real battle that I am going to win!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2016)

Ken, you can do it!  

The craving hits but keep reminding yourself that it will pass, because it will!
It comes back, remind yourself again. Keep doing it. Ask your wife to remind you, "Ken, it will pass, wait another 5 minutes.." etc.

Soon, the cravings will come further apart and will last for less time.


----------



## tnthomas (May 28, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Any of our members, I hope not, suffer from COPD?  And if you do, do you have any advice or tips you use to help with your breathing. I use Symbicort twice a day and a nebulizer up to four times a day, although usually I use it twice a day.
> Allergies down here this year have been rough and this doesn't help much. Getting real hard to do any physical activities for any length of time. Always open for suggestions and not afraid to try new ideas. Pappy



Pappy, sorry to hear of your COPD, I don't have symptoms *yet*, but it may be a matter of time.    Maybe keeping more hydrated would help?  2 to 3 quarts of water a day is recommended, just for 'normal' health needs.  It's not as hard as it sounds to drink that much, soda and other drinks* do* count.  


Ken,   I hope that you will conquer the tobacco dragon soon, it's never too late!     I quit(after 45+ years) five years ago during a really bad cold / flu.  I realized that I was nicotine-free after nothaving smoked for 3 days, so I just figured I'd jump on the opportunity, and call it "quits" for good.

Best wishes & good luck to all


----------



## twinkles (Apr 29, 2017)

i also smoked for 60 years  and i finally quit but i do have copd and allergies--i bought some disposable e cigarettes and it made it a lot easier to quit


----------



## Pappy (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 29, 2017)

Smoker for 50 years. Emphysema related copd. It has put me in the hospital a couple of times and the er for solumedrol(iv prednisone) to open my lungs so I can breath. I use a nebulizer with albuterol sulfate and ipratropium bromide, proventil(albuterol inhaler) and symbicort. I am not yet on o2 24/7 but I use it quite often and sleep with it at night on a concentrator. I am giving up the smokes but back slide occasionally still working on quitting. When it gets hard to breath i do the purslips breathing technique and it does help.


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 30, 2017)

I tried Champix when I first attempted to give up smoking - I found it left a very nasty metallic taste in my mouth.

Then I tried the patches and had very vivid nightmares.

Eventually just went cold turkey.  It was hard,  but only for the first week.  I still get a craving every now and then,  but try to put it out of my mind and get on with something else.


----------



## Robusta (May 1, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thank you all....It is a real battle that I am going to win!!!!!



Ken, Do it today!  I smoked 43 years, it will be three years come July since I have had one.  Get the Chantixx, I tried it and it does work. I quit for better than six months then went back.  
I finally went cold turkey. It ain't easy, I hurt and wanted to either kill or die.  I will be totally honest, even after almost three years I crave all the time. I can handle it but it is always there like a bug crawling around my nervous system.
Do not let me dissuade you, since I have quit I found out that many many people really need to have better hygiene, I have found new and wonderful tasting foods, While I was sick with one or another respitory ailment, several times a year I have had only one such illness since I put them down.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWXbVsMkz1U


----------



## Deucemoi (May 3, 2017)

COPD is an insidious disease. It slowly creeps into your life. Four years ago it smacked me hard and put me in the hospital ICU on a CPAP machine for 4 days and bags of steriods/antibacterials and saline. Since then I have been in hospital for shorter stays mostly because of cold related lung blocking problems. Now warm weather is here and I get feelings of not enough oxygen even though my oximeter says I am. It just feels like I am not getting enough. But then if I concentrate on breathing, in through the nose and force out through pursed lips I can get the oxygen levels to come up.
I of course have all the usual nebulizer/inhaler meds and prednisone pills. If I can find someway to take my mind of the feeling it helps me to calm myself and breath easier.....I surely would like a cpap machine at home to use for short term help breathing.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 29, 2018)

i bought a spirometer --when i first used it i could only get to 5000 now i am up to 1000--my grandson tried it he went all the way to 4000 he says thats because he never smoked he is 26--it is suppose to stregthen your lungs


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2018)

I've have good luck with regular use of humidifiers and vaporizers along keeping the sinuses as clear as possible with salt water/saline rinses. After decades of sinus meds & year infections the specialist said it's very easy to over medicate sinus and respiratory problems. The meds can dry out and/or irritate sinus linings for example. 

Good Luck


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

Some things I read about:  wash all bedding in hot water, shower before you go to bed, pollen and dust stay in your hair and clothes.  get a humidifier, stop smokng, 'nough said


----------



## Linda W. (Apr 24, 2018)

My DH has COPD. Albuterol & Budesonide by nebulizer, Spiriva and Albuterol puffers. This year he added Singulair to the Loratidine he takes for allergies...also helps with asthma. Long-time smoker and asthmatic guy, smoke-free for over six years. Had he given up that addiction much earlier, life now would be more of a LIFE! Not being a smoker was the best decision I ever made. But I've lived with second-hand smoke, so...who knows what that did. My DD is a pulmonologist specialist...deals with these conditions all the time.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 25, 2018)

You can research COPD and grape seed extract.  I know it's recommended for asthmatics and a friend is taking it about 7 yrs and she's so improved on it.  I'm headed to my 23rd year taking grape seed extract and overall health is pretty good, I'm 80 soon.


----------

